# We got Bacon (Cotton Bacon v2) - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (22/7/15)

We have just received two boxes of Cotton Bacon V2.





Cotton Bacon is the first cotton engineered by vapers for vapers and it's widely believed to be the cleanest tasting cotton for an enhanced, superior flavour. Free from pesticides and chemicals, it's extremely absorbent and heat resistant. Version 2 Cotton Bacon has undergone extra processing to eliminate all natural cotton oils. It is completely tasteless, has no break-in period and is a lot more absorbent and heat resistant than V1 Cotton Bacon and many other cotton wicking material.

U.S. grown dual fibre for optimal wicking and heat resistance.
GMP certified, traceable, medical grade 100% cotton. 
4 inch length, heavy body, easy-to-use bacon strips.
No break-in. 100% tasteless wick. 
User-friendly, re-sealable travel-size package. 
10 pieces per bag.


Get yours now:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/cotton-bacon-v2

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## eviltoy (22/7/15)

This stuff is the business!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dirge (22/7/15)

eviltoy said:


> This stuff is the business!!



Agreed, great wick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

